# 2005 Maxima Bose radio with no sound



## daveszl (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a 2005 Maxima with the Bose system... my wife got into a minor accident and there has been no sound from the speakers since...the radio seems to be working fine (screen works) just no sound...anyone have any ideas I could try to fix this?

Thanks,

Dave


----------

